# Pls help me



## bigthink (Jul 20, 2012)

What is this ? How can I eradicate this ?

My thank:

100*50*50 cm I installed one month ago
It is lighted with four fluorescent 7 hours per day (4*45 watt)
Just planted no fish
%30 water change once a week

Thank you


----------



## TarantulaGuy (Apr 15, 2009)

Holy algae-fication (I think) batman.


----------



## bigthink (Jul 20, 2012)

TarantulaGuy said:


> Holy algae-fication (I think) batman.


so?


----------



## BruceF (Aug 5, 2011)

Might be one of the filamentous diatoms. Sounds like you have a lot of light. What else is in there? What is the substrate?


----------



## Skizhx (Oct 12, 2010)

Reminds me of the pond I did my SCUBA certification dives in. Bottom was thickly planted and just COVERED in that stuff.

Visibility was maybe a few feet. 

Anyways, I can't give you specific advice for this, but I am curious what substrate you're using. I've seen this pop up in a tank in a store. The store owner said it appeared when he tried a new black sand substrate, and he could only get rid of it by going back to the old substrate. Never found out what in particular was causing it though.


----------



## Sjb1987 (Aug 2, 2011)

looks like diatoms...especially since your tank isnt that old...once the tank matures and all the silica is used up by the diatoms they will go away..not much you can do about it but live with it until your tank matures....


----------



## TarantulaGuy (Apr 15, 2009)

Those would be unlike any diatoms I have ever seen, I don't think they're diatoms. It actually looks more fungal-like to me than algae-like. Have you tried any anti-fungal med?


----------



## K Randall (Nov 23, 2004)

Does this tank happen to have a yeast reactor on it? It looks like yeast overgrowth to me!


----------

